# My Score



## Whodey648 (Jun 3, 2008)

I got a 92.166667... Can I pretty much start buying tools and work things now or hold off a while.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Will they put you to work before the next appr school cycle starts? If not, then buy some tools and spend the summer with a resi crew to get that good experience.

edit: Congrats on the high score. Good luck.


----------



## Whodey648 (Jun 3, 2008)

they are putting me to work this summer.


----------



## Idaho Abe (Nov 28, 2007)

Good Job Good Luck


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Whodey648 said:


> they are putting me to work this summer.


At the risk of... F it.
"Summer" begins in 2 weeks. 
Do you HAVE a job to go to? An actual assignment with a Company name and an address to show up at a date and time certain? (Hint: ANYTHING other than yes to the above is the same as NO.)

Or have you had a conversation about the concept of working at some point that may actually still be this summer, but not with anyone who can or will actually be paying you? See where I'm going with this?

There is a VERY real difference between the two.


----------



## Whodey648 (Jun 3, 2008)

After My interview was done they asked me "Are you ready to work now?" I told them yes and they told me expect them to call me within the week. I have NO electrical or construction experience. im 19 and Ive got 3 years of Retail (Consumer electronics) Best buy and circuit city. 

So I assume that I will just be a Gopher? I talked to another guy who applied with me and he only got a 74... Im not tooting my own horn but is a 92 rare? or did it just do to the fact that my Dad is the president of the ICWU haha.


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

Whodey648 said:


> After My interview was done they asked me "Are you ready to work now?" I told them yes...


Good. Didn't mean to sound like a [email protected] before but 19yo kids are notorious for hearing what they want to hear. You'll be ok I think.

The diff between 92 and 74 is that the 92 has a job to go to right away.
And yes, you'll mostly be doing gopher and laboring work. That can change but it isn't good to start with a mindset of expecting it to. 

Plan to spend the whole summer with mud and filth all over you, with sweat poring down into your eyes **while being cheerful** about it, and things will come your way sooner. 

You probably won't realize it at the time (2pm 96F 98% humidity etc) but there are important lessons to be learned in that trench. The sooner you learn them...

Tomorrow, go to a supply house and BEG for copies of some old supply catologues. Use these to learn the names of fittings and hardware; which will be 10X as important than theory at this stage of things. 

When the JM says he needs a 3" LR and you come back with the right item he'll notice and you'll be on your way.


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds like you gave the right answer to the question "*Whos is Norm?"*


----------



## Whodey648 (Jun 3, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> Good. Didn't mean to sound like a [email protected] before but 19yo kids are notorious for hearing what they want to hear. You'll be ok I think.
> 
> The diff between 92 and 74 is that the 92 has a job to go to right away.
> And yes, you'll mostly be doing gopher and laboring work. That can change but it isn't good to start with a mindset of expecting it to.
> ...


Hey thanks. Yeah I consider myself "much older than 19" even one of the guys said "You seem more seasoned than the average 19 year old" and not blowing smoke out my ass, but I don't drink I don't do drugs and I'm sick of people my age, they are sophomoric and immature. Yeah I'm missing out on the "FUN" years of my life where you are supposed to be stupid, but i want to be something when im older and have a family. I want to do something with my life. 


Plus living with my dad who's the president of his local (ICWU 561) All I hear all day is about the committee and how unions work, plus with him being a union electrician himself I'm sure to get some quality help from Guy who raised me.

I can't believe its all taking off now, so much waiting and things are starting to roll in my direction. Bring on the work.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

BryanMD said:


> Good. Didn't mean to sound like a [email protected] before but 19yo kids are notorious for hearing what they want to hear.


There are a lot of people of all ages who are like this.

I am not immune myself..... :whistling2:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Whodey648 said:


> Hey thanks. Yeah I consider myself "much older than 19" even one of the guys said "You seem more seasoned than the average 19 year old" and not blowing smoke out my ass, but I don't drink I don't do drugs and I'm sick of people my age, they are sophomoric and immature. Yeah I'm missing out on the "FUN" years of my life where you are supposed to be stupid, but i want to be something when im older and have a family. I want to do something with my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a good attitude. :thumbsup:
Good luck!


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

I just received my letter and got an 84 on my oral invterview. Should I be happy with that score? Should I expect to be working soon? Anyone have any insight?


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

Well you need to know where that score puts you in the rank of elgible applicants. Call the JATC and ask. And it depends a lot on the amount of hiring going on.


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

If you don't mind me asking, what questions were you asked in the interview?


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

BryanMD said:


> Good. Didn't mean to sound like a [email protected] before but 19yo kids are notorious for hearing what they want to hear. You'll be ok I think.
> 
> The diff between 92 and 74 is that the 92 has a job to go to right away.
> And yes, you'll mostly be doing gopher and laboring work. That can change but it isn't good to start with a mindset of expecting it to.
> ...


 To use an old cliche "back in the day" when I first started out, I worked for a company who felt that a guy just starting out was not worthy to use electricians tools. So that pretty much left ditch work humping materials and other such tasks. Oh I did get to use tools every now and again. Like using my side cutters to cut the strap holding a bundle of 4" grc so I could carry it to were it was needed. 

A VERY good idea about getting old catologes from a supply house. Be aware that alot of things have slang words used to describe the part. I.E. 1900 box for a 4"square box, Kearney's for a split bolt connector the list is endless.


----------



## Dtothej (Jun 25, 2008)

You could download the catalog from Dale's electric at: http://www.dale-electric.com/

It's in pdf format but seems to have a lot of stuff in it.


----------



## Work4theKids (Jul 9, 2008)

I called and found out that I am #9 on the list. The lady told me that I should be hearing about orientation either by mail or phone soon. Does anyone know soon I could be working? What is the process from this point?


----------



## Big R (Jan 10, 2008)

I had orientation on a Friday and started working the next Monday.


----------



## brady (Jul 28, 2008)

I got an 86.8 and it says that I am on an active list for up to 2 years!


----------



## Semerio (Apr 30, 2010)

I got an 86% on my oral interview with Local 606 hopefully this gets me in.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Whodey648 said:


> I got a 92.166667... Can I pretty much start buying tools and work things now or hold off a while.


Buy tools...at least pocket tools,eg., channelocks screwdriver, side cutters, rule, If you show up with nothing you'll regret it. You only get one chance to make a first impression.:thumbsup:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

An entrance exam is just that....
Try to screen out the guys who don't make the intellectual cut.

It's a little early to toot your own horn.

Best worker I ever saw, was an old-timer. He hauled A55. Unfortunately, he couldn't pass the Theory school-term after two tries. What a tragic loss to us in my opinion, the young fat white entitled crowd could have learned alot from him.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Congrats on the test score. If you can afford the tools then go ahead and buy them.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

hate to say this... But i just got in and never once got a letter with my score on it. just a letter saying congrats.

when i did not get in, i got a letter saying my score.


----------



## Savage16 (Jun 20, 2010)

never recieved a letter but when I called the JATC the lady informed me that I was #2 on the list


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

It's not entirely true you will be digging ditches and getting filthy at work just because you are a green apprentice. Alot depends on the job you get sent to. If its a commercial multi story project you might miss all the ground work completely. It also depends on who you are working for. I know my apprenticeship was not what many here describe. I was taken under wing by the nicest and smartest guy on the job. Once that happened the other experienced and qualified guys would ask for me. I got lots of gravy and lots of instruction by smart great people.
Do not let the others worry you about this. But also remember most of the people on this site hate unions and treat helpers like s**t. My experience with unions was only positive. 
Notice I use the word "helper". This is the non-union equivalent of laborer. Helpers usually have no idea where they are going and how long it will take.
On the other hand you are an "apprentice". You will have work when JW's are sitting at home. You will have a clear vision for your future. You will know when you can become the JW or master. You will know what your pay is before you step onto the site. You will know how overtime is handled. You will know what the other apprentices are making and what you can make after a certan period of time. You are fortunate to get this opportunity. Don't waste it.
Get some hand tools and be ready for the ride of your life. Good Luck.


----------



## iwa (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats on getting in the IBEW! I started two years ago at the ripe age of 18. Expect to get down and dirty in the trenches and ready to do pretty much anything. I was lucky my first year I got to work a few months in a UPS shipping facility working with PLC's. When summer hit they sent me to a school job and I spent the summer with a shovel, sledge hammer, and 8ft. grounding rods. The first lesson I learned was you have to be willing to educate yourself, I would ask (and still do) my journeyman if I could take home any paperwork relating to electrical work (fixtures, transformers, etc.). You can also find a wealth of open classes and help at your local JATC. Good luck man!


----------



## hillman1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I was 13th on the list after the interview. It took a few weeks, but went to orientation, and was working within a week. The other apprentices needed to attend a 10 hour osha course. I had already taken it--so if you're thinking you might get called and don't have the course--you can find one online that would be accepted in whatever state you reside in. Once on the job with a JW it was great. Be ready to have your balls busted, and don't get your panties in a bunch. I went right to work bending EMT and putting it up, on a job remodeling Dorms at Syracuse University. The idea about getting a catalog to familiarize yourself with all things electric is a great one, you will be running for the JW's and it sucks to not know what it is that they are asking for. They all understand that you are new and they are there to help you, just listen well the first time and do everything to the best of your ability. The only thing I could add to this is to toughen up your hands any way possible. My hands are completely wrecked, I do have gloves but it's tough to do everything with them on, and if there is anyway to get your hands on some EMT and a bender, get on it. Practice offsets, box offsets, and 90's. Good luck Edited for this---I got a basic tool list to bring to the job. It's a good list. But I added a pipe reamer and tin snips. You don't want to be the guy borrowing tools on your first day.


----------



## Savage16 (Jun 20, 2010)

so at #2 on the apprentice waiting list how long do you guys think i could potenially be waiting, interview was june 22


----------



## IBEW269 (Jul 9, 2010)

I got a really low score the 1st year I went.. 76%. I took a couple classes and reinterviewed last month. This time around I never got a score given to me, I just got a letter two weeks later stating that I got in and where to go for a physical and a drug screen. Then when that came back good I went to the benefits office and filled out paperwork! :thumbsup:


----------



## cubbiecool23 (Apr 26, 2012)

Just received my oral interview score and got a 95, but unfortunately it just puts me inside the top 30 :001_huh:. Anyone have any suggestions on how to get some actual experience without having to take classes?


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

mikeh32 said:


> hate to say this... But i just got in and never once got a letter with my score on it. just a letter saying congrats.
> 
> when i did not get in, i got a letter saying my score.


i havent got in yet but took my aptitude yest and they didnt give me a score they just tell us if you are above or below the minimum score and to report for your interview which i did last week i feel confident i was the first interview of the day out of sixteen applicants split between two areas now its a waiting game for what will hopefully be a congrats letter lol


----------



## Krack826 (Aug 2, 2012)

IBEW269 said:


> I got a really low score the 1st year I went.. 76%. I took a couple classes and reinterviewed last month. This time around I never got a score given to me, I just got a letter two weeks later stating that I got in and where to go for a physical and a drug screen. Then when that came back good I went to the benefits office and filled out paperwork! :thumbsup:


how long after you received your acceptance letter did you start work ?


----------

